# Toy Story That Time Forgot on Blu-ray�, Digital HD and DMA November 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Join Woody (Tom Hanks), Buzz (Tim Allen) and the Gang as They Embark 
on a Hilarious New Adventure for the Entire Family! 

*“TOY STORY THAT TIME FORGOT”*
Available for the First Time on Blu-ray™, Digital HD 
and Disney Movies Anywhere on November 3rd 

Loaded with All New Never-Before-Seen Bonus Features Including Behind-the-Scenes, 
Sing-Alongs and Over 10 Minutes of Deleted Scenes!

Synopsis: Disney•Pixar proudly presents a hilarious new animated “Toy Story” adventure. During one of Bonnie's post-Christmas play dates, the “Toy Story” crew find themselves in uncharted territory when the coolest set of action figures ever turn out to be dangerously delusional. It's all up to Trixie, the triceratops, if the gang hopes to ever return to Bonnie's room. “Toy Story That Time Forgot” is an unforgettable tale packed with family fun and a must-have for every Pixar fan’s collection!

Voice Talent:	Tom Hanks as Woody (“Saving Mr. Banks,” “Captain Phillips”), Tim Allen as Buzz Lightyear (“Toy Story,” “The Santa Clause”), Kristen Schaal as Trixie (“Toy Story 3,” “The Muppets”), Kevin McKidd as Reptillus Maximus (“Brave,” TV’s “Grey’s Anatomy”), Wallace Shawn as Rex (“The Princess Bride,” “Air Buddies”), Timothy Dalton as Mr. Pricklepants (“Toy Story 3,” TV’s “Penny Dreadful”), Don Rickles as Mr. Potato Head (“Toy Story”), Joan Cusack as Jessie (“Toy Story,” “The End of the Tour”)
Director:	Steve Purcell (“Brave,” “Cars”)
Producer:	Galyn Susman (“Toy Story,” “Ratatouille”)
Street Date:	November 3, 2015 (Direct Prebook: 9/8; Distributor Prebook: 9/22)
Run Time:	Approx. 22 minutes
Ratings:	TV-G (US), G (CE)

Bonus: Blu-ray, Digital HD*, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)
Reptillus! - In this behind-the-scenes look at “Toy Story That Time Forgot,” the filmmakers share a peek at the origins of the Battlesaurs world and culture, and explain the character design and development of its greatest hero, Reptillus Maximus.

Commentary - Commentary with “Toy Story that Time Forgot” director, Steve Purcell, and head of story, Derek Thompson, on the process of making “Toy Story That Time Forgot.”

Toy Story Goes to Comic-Con - The “Toy Story that Time Forgot” team heads to San Diego to unveil the project to the public, led by their own longtime Comic-Con veterans, director Steve Purcell and head of story Derek Thompson.

My Unexpected Friend - Feel the power - and sing along - as Reptillus Maximus expresses the depth of his feelings for Trixie in this 80's-inspired karaoke video for his soulful ballad, "My Unexpected Friend."

Battlesaurs Animated Opening - A 2D animated opening for the fictional animated TV series, "Battlesaurs."

Deleted Scenes with Intros & Outros – “Toy Story That Time Forgot” director, Steve Purcell, introduces scenes that were developed and storyboarded for the special, but were ultimately cut from the final version:
•	Battlesaurs Christmas
•	Light of Play
•	Prisoners of Bone
•	SOS
•	Trixie’s Proposal

*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer	

DVD:
Reptillus!
Commentary

DMA Exclusive:
Deleted Scene: Battleopolis ​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBGQjV8tAd0&feature=youtu.be


----------

